# Greatest license plate. Ever.



## SilverFoxeh (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw someone on a recent Friday, who parked in a parking lot next to me, with a license plate that read "5FT FOX". Sounds like a furry, doesn't it?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 21, 2011)

It's not like seeing somebody with a "NAS CAR" plate or a "MSS NOR" plate. That would be truly epic, just that in my country license plates have numbers only.

Maybe the man does things with foxes, I don't know. Maybe he hunts them.


----------



## Octa (Mar 21, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be any reason to suspect that his unique license plate entails anything positive.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

No, it's really not. 

Maybe SoFurry would appreciate this more, take it over there. :V


----------



## Rouz (Mar 21, 2011)

oh murr


----------



## crustone (Mar 21, 2011)

It probably doesn't have anything to do with furfaggotry.You should have keyed his car for having such a retarded license plate.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

crustone said:


> It probably doesn't have anything to do with furfaggotry.You should have keyed his car for having such a retarded license plate.


 
Why is it such a retarded license plate if it doesn't have anything to do with furries?

Try harder, faggot.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd say that's probably the worst license plate ever.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

Let us know when you find a car with the license plate "YIFF".


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 21, 2011)

lol I like it. 

Not as good as this Austrian plate though


----------



## Don (Mar 21, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> lol I like it.
> 
> Not as good as this Austrian plate though


 
Yeah, I'm 100% sure I'd key that...thing on sight.


----------



## crustone (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Why is it such a retarded license plate if it doesn't have anything to do with furries?
> 
> Try harder, faggot.


 
You're probably right, only a furry would have such a retarded license plate.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

I always wanted to see a car with "YIFFnHELL"


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

crustone said:


> You're probably right, only a furry would have such a retarded license plate.


 
But you just said it probably didn't have anything to do with furries.

Trying to be insulting only works if you keep your statements straight.

Go back to /b/.


----------



## crustone (Mar 21, 2011)

This one's worse


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

crustone said:


> This one's worse


 
Way to ignore me with an old image.

:|


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

crustone said:


> This one's worse


 I've seen that image many times and I just now realized how fucking creepy the hands are.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've seen that image many times and I just now realized how fucking creepy the hands are.


 
The hands are the only thing that you notice that is creepy?


----------



## Trance (Mar 21, 2011)

I really hope this was photoshopped.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Trance said:


> I really hope this was photoshopped.


 
Its California what do you expect :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, this thread was certainly disappointing.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> The hands are the only thing that you notice that is creepy?


 It's the only _new_ thing I noticed that was creepy.


Trance said:


> I really hope this was photoshopped.


 Well I know what I'm gunna get my plates to say once I get my jeep!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Well, this thread was certainly disappointing.


 
With op post count at 1 I assume they made an account just to post this...

[checking]

[data transmitted] 

OP post- intro thread and this.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> With op post count at 1 I assume they made an account just to post this...
> 
> [checking]
> 
> ...



I wouldn't doubt it.

"Furry pride" makes me want to go on a rampage with a sledgehammer. >/


----------



## crustone (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> But you just said it probably didn't have anything to do with furries.


I changed my mind. Whether it has anything to do with furries or not, it's still a retarded license plate.



Icky said:


> Trying to be insulting only works if you keep your statements straight.
> 
> Go back to /b/.



What makes you think I trying to insult him? he doesn't even own that liscense plate. I was just sharing my opinion.

Enjoy fapping to bird dicks birdfag :V


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

crustone said:


> I changed my mind. Whether it has anything to do with furries or not, it's still a retarded license plate.
> 
> What makes you think I trying to insult him? he doesn't even own that liscense plate. I was just sharing my opinion.
> 
> Enjoy fapping to bird dicks birdfag :V


 
I never said you were trying to insult him, just that you were being insulting in general. Which you were.

Ahahaha, nice original insult there, that one really hurt my feelings.


----------



## crustone (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Ahahaha, nice original insult there, that one really hurt my feelings.


 
Same with yours, telling me to "go back to /b/" was absolutely devastating.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

but

birds don't have dicks :|


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 21, 2011)

VNTYPL8. 

Someone needs to do it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

crustone said:


> Same with yours, telling me to "go back to /b/" was absolutely devastating.


 No seriously go back to /b/. You're not funny at all. :|


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> but
> 
> birds don't have dicks :|


I know, I know. Just try and humor him. 



crustone said:


> Same with yours, telling me to "go back to /b/" was absolutely devastating.


It wasn't an insult, it was an honest request.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've seen that image many times and I just now realized how fucking creepy the hands are.


 
Oh dear god you just opened the box of creepy.

So the license plate was 5FT Fox. Being a fox, he was definitely referring to the size of his dick.


----------



## Grifff (Mar 21, 2011)

You registered to post this?

Well done :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I always wanted to see a car with "YIFFnHELL"


 
I've thought, if I ever bought a really nice (AKA, sexy) car, I'd have the personal plate 4NIK810... or, if I ever had a classic Mustang (or a brand new one), I'd want it to say MY HORSE.


----------



## Delta (Mar 21, 2011)

HKs future license plate: "TTLYG4Y"


----------



## crustone (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> I know, I know. Just try and humor him.
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insult, it was an honest request.


 
Not gunna happen anytime soon, there's way too much drama here to leave :V


----------



## Luca (Mar 21, 2011)

I think all custom licsense plates are stupid and/or douchey.


----------



## Octa (Mar 21, 2011)

Luca said:


> I think all custom licsense plates are stupid and/or douchey.


 They do tend to have that air of self righteous  douche don't they. Although I had a friend that got a vanity plate that he didn't actually want from his parents. He still hates it.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 21, 2011)

SilverFoxeh said:


> I saw someone on a recent Friday, who parked in a parking lot next to me, with a license plate that read "5FT FOX". Sounds like a furry, doesn't it?


 
Or it could just be a woman who's really, really vain.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Let us know when you find a car with the license plate "YIFF".



'Y1ff-f0x' in the student parking lot today. I drew dicks with marker all over his car.


----------



## WingDog (Mar 21, 2011)

Luca said:


> I think all custom licsense plates are stupid and/or douchey.


 
Agree and disagree, I have seen some pretty funny ones, but sometimes you gotta know the person to understand the plate.

Although yes it does seem most people like to put their profession or hobby on their plate and a lot don't make any fucking sense.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Probably just a 5 ft tall woman that thinks she's sexy.


----------



## Kruelty (Mar 21, 2011)

Hrmm, Texas has a WWF plate with a panda picture on it. I wonder how that would look with YIFFME next to it? XD


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 22, 2011)

Don_Wolf said:


> Yeah, I'm 100% sure I'd key that...thing on sight.


 
Really? 'Cause I would strike out the word FURRY and write FAG instead, steal their tires, punch a hole on the windshield and piss into the car.

Fuck anger management man, FUCK IT.


----------



## WingDog (Mar 22, 2011)

Why does everyone care so much if someone wants to be stupid and SCREAM "IM A FURRY!"

It's not like it's making the fandom any worse by them doing so. (I am not one of these people, but I don't let this kind of thing get to me to the point where I will destroy their property.)


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't believe any of you do that to a car. Seriously, some people put so much effort into keeping their car so nice it's just rude, and it costs money.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 22, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I can't believe any of you do that to a car. Seriously, some people put so much effort into keeping their car so nice it's just rude, and it costs money.


 
Not to mention it's illegal...   >.<


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 22, 2011)

SilverFoxeh said:


> I saw someone on a recent Friday, who parked in a parking lot next to me, with a license plate that read "5FT FOX". Sounds like a furry, doesn't it?


 Awh, that actually sounds really cute!
it's subtle, but other furs would catch it :3


----------



## israfur (Mar 22, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> lol I like it.
> 
> Not as good as this Austrian plate though


 
I'm for some reason I am now embarrassed. ;_______;
That isn't my car since I don't live there but still, I don't think I would hang out with said car-owner.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 22, 2011)

I saw a very fast car with L337 HAX on it's numberplate, it was epic, but I didn't make a thread about it. Also, IRL stuff that screams FURRY PRIDE makes me boff in my mouth a bit, even though I am a furfag myself.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2011)

The best randomly assigned license plate I've seen was "FAP LU15" which I suppose you could translate to "FAP LULZ/S"


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2011)

Hay guise someone likes foxes omfg they must be a furry xD lololololo.


----------



## Conker (Mar 22, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> Really? 'Cause I would strike out the word FURRY and write FAG instead, steal their tires, punch a hole on the windshield and piss into the car.
> 
> Fuck anger management man, FUCK IT.


 Sure is ITG in here

@thread

I've never been a fan of vanity plates of any kind. They're usually just stupid.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Mar 22, 2011)

Lame. I was expecting something like "FURFAG" or "YIFFOX", but this is just stretching it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 22, 2011)

SilverFoxeh said:


> I saw someone on a recent Friday, who parked in a parking lot next to me, with a license plate that read "5FT FOX". Sounds like a furry, doesn't it?



You best be trolling, if not, you assume way to much dude.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope you're proud of your first post, OP. 

lurk moar


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 22, 2011)

You registered just to post that? :V


----------



## Ames (Mar 23, 2011)

CRZYPWS

1RACOON

YIFMURR

Just to name a few.


----------



## CrazyBird (Mar 23, 2011)

Personalized license plates are just a dumb way to burn money, IMO.

Oh noes, I think you all scared her away! :V


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 23, 2011)

crustone said:


> This one's worse


 
I quickly scrolled down, then saved the image.
Naw, I'm just kiddin'.

My aunt's say "CRZY FOX".
I have the picture on my phone, maybe once I find my USB Cord, I'll upload it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 24, 2011)

crustone said:


> This one's worse


 
Ugh, I can't believe I wrote a song based on that.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 24, 2011)

crustone said:


> This one's worse


 
Epic lol


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 24, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Epic lol


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2011)

"5FT FOX" does not equal "Greatest license plate. Ever."
Go away...


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 24, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Epic lol


 
Your very presence as it is makes me cringe. Don't make it worse.


----------



## Grifff (Mar 24, 2011)

Glaice said:


> You registered just to post that? :V


 
Haha funny :V


----------



## Lomberdia (Mar 25, 2011)

crustone said:


> This one's worse


 Am I wrong for actually liking the picture (minus the weird paw thing)?


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Am I wrong for actually liking the picture (minus the weird paw thing)?


 
What weird paw thing?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Am I wrong for actually liking the picture (minus the weird paw thing)?


 Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 25, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> Am I wrong for actually liking the picture (minus the weird *furry painted on the back*)?


 
Fixed for what it should have been...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 26, 2011)

Grycho said:


> What weird paw thing?


 
It looks like she's wearing paw shaped oven mitts.


----------

